# ivomec and frontline plus



## Drew33998 (Aug 5, 2011)

I may be a bit over cautious but can you give frontline plus and then ivomec 2 days later?  also the vet said 1/2 cc now and then 1/2 cc in two weeks, then 1cc a month every month after.  My pups are 5 months old and this will be their first round of heart wormer


----------



## Drew33998 (Aug 5, 2011)

forgot to mention they are 48 and 47 pound american leopard hounds


----------



## willy57 (Aug 20, 2011)

I give zemectin horse paste i believe 1.87% ivamectin once a month if i see tape worm switch to the Gold my dogs look great, healthy and ive never lost one to overdose.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Aug 20, 2011)

i give advantage multi and ivomec to my lab...he's about 55-60lbs


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 21, 2011)

i give my beagles a 1/4 cc once a month.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Sep 19, 2011)

Personally I would stay at the 1/2cc dosage if you are using the 1% ivermectin product. Dose is 1cc/100#, but even at that dose, it is 10x the amount in the dog products sold at the vet. So I tend to err to the lower dose range than OD range....even though the drug is really relatively safe, long term use at high doses could have liver issues.
The Frontline/Advantage products, going topically, are not absorbed by the body, but stay on top of the skin....so should not have an affect on the ivermecticin given orally, or as some, inject it under the skin.


----------



## rvick (Sep 19, 2011)

Clark_Kent said:


> Personally I would stay at the 1/2cc dosage if you are using the 1% ivermectin product. Dose is 1cc/100#, but even at that dose, it is 10x the amount in the dog products sold at the vet. So I tend to err to the lower dose range than OD range....even though the drug is really relatively safe, long term use at high doses could have liver issues.
> The Frontline/Advantage products, going topically, are not absorbed by the body, but stay on top of the skin....so should not have an affect on the ivermecticin given orally, or as some, inject it under the skin.



  x2...I have found that after about 18 months on ivomec my dogs dont really need any frtline/advantage type product. if you give the dog a large dose of mineral oil 24 hrs. before its monthly ivomec, it will help with tapeworms too


----------

